

Idea Sunday – have an idea you want to see executed? - IdeaSunday

Do you have an idea you would like to see executed but do not have the time or skills for? Then post it in this thread.
======
adamclayman
Yes!

SmartConsent: A way to engineer an end to campus sexual assault. The rape
whistle can be improved upon. Even a very simple reengineered "garage door
opener" transceiver glued to the upper right hand corner of every bed on
campus would do the trick, and would permit young women and men to call for
"Consent First Response" on a Red Alert (physical harm) or Code Blue
(perceived coercion) whenever they are feeling uncomfortable and need a
discreet first responder to come help sort things out.

~~~
adamclayman
Here's a more recent video presentation from Shanghai that goes into greater
depth on the possibility space:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU)

You can skip ahead to about 9 minutes 18 seconds to get a sense of the core
arguments that build toward the conclusion that we need long-press-activated,
always-on, always-available digital rape whistles attached to student beds and
student wrists.

Watch the videos for the caveats, disclaimers, and possibilities. If you're
interested in starting, just drop me a line at:

adam@lifesavers.io OR adam@smartconsent.org

I'll help however I can. Dozens of rapes happened this weekend that I could
not help stop with smartconsent alerts.

And to be sure, this is a "free" idea that's public domain, as far as I know.
All the videos are released via Creative Commons Universal, and all the wiring
and prelim code for this project that I have so far or will build is released
with the MIT License. If you form a nonprofit or for-profit company to build
out and sell SmartConsent, I assert no proprietary interest. I just want to
sleep easier at night knowing that I helped get this project and design thesis
into good hands.

~~~
adamclayman
I've been building a prototype with an Arduino Yun. The code is half-
functional at present. The roadmap is very clear. The problem is that I work
as a chemistry teacher in 上海, and I can not do this technology justice of my
own. You will need to pitch in, Hacker News, to make this a reality.

------
carlio
Space elevator.

Ok now a non-facetious answer: I'd like something I can install on my computer
which will prevent it downloading 100mb updates when I'm tethered instead of
on a normal network.

------
andersonmvd
Something like Youtab ([https://www.youtab.me/](https://www.youtab.me/)) but
that prints out the entire music sheet for violin/piano, etc

------
adamclayman
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9oi2xcLlDU)

------
issa
A cheap way to duplicate car keys/fobs. Car companies charge well over $300 so
it seems there would be a huge margin.

~~~
narrowrail
I recently bought a chipped key and key fob for my '07 Toyota and programmed
them myself ($29). I had the local hardware store cut the key for $5, which
made the total cost $34. The dealership wanted $50 to program both of them.
So, worst case for me was $84 if I needed dealer to program.

Edit to add: Have you checked for your make and model on Amazon?

------
Lorenzo45
A way to share ideas without having to worry about someone stealing it and not
giving me credit.

------
farhanp
I want to read distinct words from paper using android phone camera

